# Mobile Home Fees



## amok (13 May 2020)

Hi
Can anyone advise if there is somewhere I can check if fees may be refunded or reduced because of the unavailability of use due to coronavirus. Our mobile home site is open 11 months of the year.
Thanks Amok


----------



## Leo (14 May 2020)

There is no central authority governing these arrangements, so you will need to contact the park where your mobile home is located. I don't know, but I'd imagine many will have themselves covered in T&Cs so they are not liable for issues like this that are outside of their control. 

It'd be hard to argue that they are failing to provide a service when the national restrictions in place say you are not allowed to travel to such a facility.


----------



## Baby boomer (14 May 2020)

Also hard to argue they're not providing a service when your mobile home is sitting in their park.

It would be similar if you'd rented an apartment in another city and now couldn't travel to it.  Not down to the landlord.


----------



## amok (22 May 2020)

Thanks guys! That was my understanding. I would have thought in this instance the fees would be divided into a standing charge and a usage charge. Hopefully in goodwill there should be room for a deduction. Facilities have not been used and no doubt the owners facilitated covid supports. Our site provides on site activities for 7 weeks in summer and Bank Holidays. Obviously included in fees. If 20 July is the date it opens we’ve missed 3 weeks, Some direction is required. We must also remember overseas travel is unlikely and we are subject to market forces. This generally means we will be at the mercy of privateers.


----------

